
Hire the Best People, and Let Them Work from Wherever They Are - apress
https://hbr.org/2016/02/hire-the-best-people-and-let-them-work-from-wherever-they-are
======
alexandrerond
I would love if they let me work away as much as I wanted. But I also work
with people who should never be allowed to do that. The problem is of course,
how hard it is to hire "the best".

